# Diy Sewer Line Hose Support



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

After seeing a couple on our last trip, I was looking for a sewer hose support. I found this by accident and plan on building my own. It's made from various lengths of ABS pipe and fittings. Just my style. Easy and inexpensive.

http://www.twopennytravels.com/r_pvcswr.html


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Interesting read.... Sounds like I need this too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Neat idea for those of you that camp for a long time at sites with hookups.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Neat idea for those of you that camp for a long time at sites with hookups.


X2

Would seem like a lot of work to set up for just a weekend.
Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this article! Some great ideas!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

campfirenut said:


> Neat idea for those of you that camp for a long time at sites with hookups.


X2

Would seem like a lot of work to set up for just a weekend.
Bob
[/quote]

X3 -- good idea - and cheap -- but by the time i got it all put together it would be time to breakdown... LOL


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Neat idea for those of you that camp for a long time at sites with hookups.


X2

Would seem like a lot of work to set up for just a weekend.
Bob
[/quote]

X3 -- good idea - and cheap -- but by the time i got it all put together it would be time to breakdown... LOL
[/quote]

Working on that.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've never felt the need for one, but after talking with some guys that use them for their turd herders most seem to agree the simpler to setup is the best. I think the use of a couple sections of gutter are about right. Of course depends on the 90 degree elbow at the end. If you get one that is already low to the ground the sections of gutter are pretty easy to setup. Then again when I have hook ups I just snake the turd herder on the ground and its always worked fine.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I made my support out af scrap 4"pvc and a piece of plywood. Simple, lightweight and effective. I put the sewer line on just to take the picture and it was a little stiff. It usually lays down nice and smooth in the pipe.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10993

2 other images are in the gallery as well

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Where do most store their sewer hoses - it looks like we can store it in our bumper? The plastic end is tight, but, it looks like it can come off?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Where do most store their sewer hoses - it looks like we can store it in our bumper? The plastic end is tight, but, it looks like it can come off?


I think most people store the sewer line in the bumper as you described, that's what its made for.

Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Where do most store their sewer hoses - it looks like we can store it in our bumper? The plastic end is tight, but, it looks like it can come off?


On the OB, I moved my hose to a storage tube hidden behind the skirting right by the drain. You can see it in my album of trailer mods. This kept the moisture from the hose from rusting the bumper from the inside and allowed me to move the bed support rails to the bumper. Here's my album: Outback Modifications


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Where do most store their sewer hoses - it looks like we can store it in our bumper? The plastic end is tight, but, it looks like it can come off?


I think most people store the sewer line in the bumper as you described, that's what its made for.

Glenn
[/quote]

Yep...in the bummer.


----------

